# Member of the Month Nominations



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello Heresy Online, welcome to the nomination thread for this years last Member of the Month award.

Normally the Heresy staff go through our own nominations and list of criteria in selecting the member of the month, but here at the end of the year we want to leave it open to you, the lifeblood of Heresy.


So here's how this is going to work:

-In this thread, make a post saying who you think deserves to be member of the month, including a link to why as possible (so if you nominated someone for their great fiction skills including a link to one or two of their stories, or a plog for someone's awesome painting and conversion work.)

-One nomination per member.

-If a member you want to nominate has already been nominated, then your post can act as a vote for them.

-Nominations and votes are open until December 18th, twenty days from the start of this thread.

-The member with the most votes will receive the Member of the Month questions from the staff.

-Make your nomination in *bold pink* and votes in *bold blue*


On a final note: while we would love to make previous winners of the award Members of the Month again, I am sorry to say that if someone has earned the award before they are not eligible to get it again.

With that, good luck to everybody:good:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I nominate Tawa, and I have no clue how to do color in Tapatalk.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I nominate SwedeMarine.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I nominate *SilverTabby*


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

While I appreciate the sentiment Tawa This award shouuld go to someone who contributes much more than I am able to at the moment.

therefore I'm Seconding scscofield with your name bud. (which I guess counts as a vote so I'll mark it blue)

Tawa


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

im going to go ahead and Nominate and vote for *Tawa *(is this pink enough? im colourblind!)


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Me too... I nominate, oh wait... it becomes a vote now... *Tawa * as well!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I second the Tawa vote. It's about time!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I nominate *Silens*!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I veto Tawa.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I veto Tawa.


You killed the thread mate :laugh:





This has all gone very quiet. Surely you guys have worthy members in mind for this award?
I appreciate the votes, I genuinely do, but I feel it should be a "regular" member and not old yellow-name here that gets the shiny pinned on them.

Come on guys, get your thinking caps on!
I shall second Svart and nominate SilverTabby


----------

